# help please, sick dog



## meme (Apr 28, 2011)

re


----------



## currycomb (Apr 28, 2011)

if he has heartworms that bad, i am afraid nothing but an expensive trip to a veterinarian is going to help, and that may not help either.


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2011)

currycomb said:
			
		

> if he has heartworms that bad, i am afraid nothing but an expensive trip to a veterinarian is going to help, and that may not help either.


I agree.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 28, 2011)

People can get very weird and defensive if questioned about the health of their animals and/or children.  So you need to be very careful about the words you use and how you ask questions about the dog.

The dog could be, what I call, "running out of life" if for his breed he is considered geriatric.  Is this a large dog or small dog?

If it was me, and I had the money, I would take him to my vet for an opinion.  If he DOES have heartworms he can be treated with the prescription ivermectin heartworm preventatives.  It will kill the larvae in the blood stream and the adults will eventually die of old age. Most city vets will not tell you this. 

Depending on the extent of damage to his heart and organs, it may not be possible to save him. 

Best of luck.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 28, 2011)

There are lots of other things that can cause weight loss and trouble breathing. It is possible that the owners are aware of the problem, have had it diagnosed, and are doing what can be done. No matter what your general opinion of them is. So I wouldn't leap to conclusions about it necessarily being heartworm, nor it necessarily being neglect.

Pat


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a bummer the dog doesn't seem to be doing well.  I also wouldn't jump to conclusions about if/how they are taking care of him.  If you had seen my parent's dog (mine when I still lived at home) in her last few weeks, you would assume she was being starved/neglected too.  In fact, she was dying from cancer, and was getting to eat whatever she wanted (steak, eggs, chicken, cheese, etc; she wouldn't eat her food, and wouldn't eat much of anyhting else either).  She was being pampered and loved for as long as she seemed to be hanging in there.  When it was time, we knew.

All that to say, sometimes impressions can be misleading, and I hope the dog does okay.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 28, 2011)

I am not the best person to ask about the verbiage.  

I have become somewhat of a recluse.  We do white dove releases and I do do okay with people at funerals, etc, because I am a care taker by nature and my desire is to help those hurting.

Hopefully others will add to this thread, but I would say something like, 

"Your dog has been coming over to visit.  I just love him.  I have been worried about him lately because he has become so thin.  Is he okay?  Is there anything I can do?"

Anyway, this is just me and my way of thinking.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 29, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> "Your dog has been coming over to visit.  I just love him.  I have been worried about him lately because he has become so thin.  Is he okay?  Is there anything I can do?"


that sounds really good.  

It's nice of you to care for the dog.  I hope he is OK.  He may just be getting old.


----------



## Antonio75 (May 25, 2011)

Is better to take him to a veterinarian and find out what the problem is. Is very important to give the dog the right treatment and medicine. If you wait is bad for his chances of getting better.


----------



## TwoGoats (May 26, 2011)

Our cattle dog starting losing weight very fast and would not eat.   We found out that she has diabetes after a vet visit.   She is now fine and we give here insulin injections each day for her diabetes.

A trip to the vet will get the problem diagnosed.


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 26, 2011)

Wondering what happened?


----------

